# number



## k_nine (Oct 10, 2012)

I found this number on the transmission will this tell me anything about my tractor


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

That is just the housing part number..edro:


----------



## stephenscity (Oct 26, 2011)

Yep Not going to tell ya much!!


----------

